# Site near Bletchley or Milton Keynes



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi
We need to stay near Bletchley for a couple of nights next week but can't find any CCC or CC club sites open. Would be very grateful if anyone could recommend somewhere. 
thanks in advance
lala


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

There's this one just outside Bletchley

Old Dairy Farm

Derek


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

thanks Derek, I'll look it up now,
lala


----------



## HODGE (Jan 2, 2007)

*Sites near Bletchley*

We have visited Bletchley Park several times ( keep returning as so much to see and learn!!)

Stayed at The Rose and Crown , Ridgmont , 01525 280 245 .

It is approx 15 mins drive from Bletchley Park , not always got hook ups and is a basic site , but Dave and Peggy most helpful hosts at pub

Good luck

Mark and Denise ( HODGE)


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

many thanks Mark and Denise, a pub does seem a good place to stay as we could get a meal very easily. Our camper is going into Youngs Conversions to have some extras fitted and as it will be there all day we intend to try to get to Bletchey Park .... about half an hour walk I think.
lala


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

lalala said:


> many thanks Mark and Denise, a pub does seem a good place to stay as we could get a meal very easily. Our camper is going into Youngs Conversions to have some extras fitted and as it will be there all day we intend to try to get to Bletchey Park .... about half an hour walk I think.
> lala


If you are going to Bletchley Park from Youngs Conversions can I suggest that you have a look at the route before you go. It is far quicker to go through the housing estate to Water Eaton Road ( which you need to go up and under the railway bridge) than follow the main road round. If you Google Youngs then Bletchley Park you will see what I mean. Old Dairy is only 5 minutes by road from Youngs. There is a pub called the Three Locks a couple of miles towards Leighton Buzzard ( although I don;t know what it is like now adays) aswell a pub in nearby Stoke Hammond.

Derek


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks Derek, that is all really useful information, and we shall follow your advice concerning the route,
lala


----------

